# P250



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I broke down and gave in to myself and ordered a new Sig p250 from buds guns. Can't wait to get her, I paid $585.00:smt1099 I just hope that what alot of sig and HK guys say isn't true "Once you buy one you buy 2 then 3 4 5 >>>> " does it ever end???????? It will have to because my wallet will not withstand my desires.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

What the other guys said is true. i bought a P250 in April and I love it. You will buy more,no doubt about it. There are very few Sig owners that have only 1. Congratulations !!!!!!!:smt023


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Got it in yet?


----------

